# Red Bellies Or Not?



## SavageSerrasalmus69 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have 9 piranha I was told were red bellies when I got them. However, 3 of the 9 do not have red bellies at all. In fact, the only red on them is on the tips of their anal fin. Whereas the other have very definite red bellies and red gills, these 3 have silvery flanks and black gills. Are they red bellies then or another type of piranha? I have attached a photo which is about as clear as I could take with the camera I have at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

They are red bellies. When they get older they tend to turn really dark and lose most of their belly coloration. Also if they are stressed or in breeding condition their colors vary. Looks like a natt to me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The one in the pic is for sure a natt


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pygocentrus Nattereri


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

X2


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm actually diggin' the skull.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

As stated above 100% red bellies


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

definitely older rbp


----------



## BigdaddypIrahna (Jan 2, 2011)

Iv had the exact same thing , it's more ov a goldy yellow with hardly any red?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BigdaddypIrahna said:


> Iv had the exact same thing , it's more ov a goldy yellow with hardly any red?


Reds can be silver, have faint red or bright red, be dark.... There is no set colour that a red belly has as it dosn't even need to show its red belly.

best way to identify on it to look at a bunch or pics or post it up here and somebody here could easily ID it.


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Try feeding them different foods. I been feeding my red bellies blood worms, cat fish nuggets, tilapia and a little bit of beef heart. That is there diet and they are getting more red on their tails and belly. + try a water change.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

P.nattereri


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

yep, P nat


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This thread still goin'?









Alright, I'll jump on the bandwagon...

Uh... they're _P. nattereri._


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

no..hmmm...wait...







yeah..that is p.natt....


----------

